# D-Lan VS LAN



## WitcherFanboy (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo ,
Stehe grad bei der Diskusion mit meinem Vater D-Lan vs LAN entweder boden auf oder zu lassen  aber jz meine is Dlan genauso schnell wie Lan ? 
Eigentlich nicht oder , habe eine 100k Leitung von Flink , benutze im moment W-Lan , ZIehe die tage extra nach unten in userem haus um näher ma router zu sein und Lan zu nutzen , nur jz kam mein Vater damit an . 
Was sagt ihr ? 
Danke schonmal.


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2014)

Mit den richtigen DLAN-Adaptern kannst Du eine 100Mbit/s-Leitung bis zum Anschlag nutzen. Das ist kein Problem, sofern die Elektroinstallation dem nicht im Wege steht. Ich nutze diese hier: http://www.amazon.de/AVM-Powerline-...mputers_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0C42M5P8BCYTNRKNQGF3


----------



## Crush182 (20. Dezember 2014)

Es kommt auf die Hausverkabelung an.
Ich habe mein Dlan z.B. auf 100Mbit/s begrenzt, sodass theoretisch auch eine 100k Leitung nicht beeinträchtigt wird.
(50k lasten das Ganze z.B. zu 50% aus)

Die Adapter selbst können max. 500Mbit/s übertragen -wenn man sie nicht begrenzt und es die Hausverkabelung mit macht 

Um`s Ausprobieren wirst du also wahrscheinlich nicht herum kommen


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2014)

Warum hast Du die Adapter denn "begrenzt"?


----------



## crae (20. Dezember 2014)

DLAN funktioniert über ein Stromnetz im Haus. Sofern du also mit oben und unten zwei seperate Wohnungen meinst (zb Zweifamilienhaus) kannst du das Signal damit normalerweise nicht durchschleifen von der einen Wohnung zur anderen hoch. Prinzipiell würde ich dir empfehlen DLAN mal zu testen. Es ist nicht gesagt, dass es funktioniert, auch wenn es das meist tut. Am besten ist es, wenn du eine einzelne Steckdose nimmst und dann auch keinen Mehrfachstecker benutzt. So mach ich das und es funktioniert 1a. Kommt genau so gut an wie mit LAN, welches ich mal testweise mit offener Tür ein paar Tage laufen hatte.

mfg, crae


----------



## WitcherFanboy (20. Dezember 2014)

ok , 
Alles Klar danke schonmal !


----------



## WitcherFanboy (20. Dezember 2014)

@crae 
Ne es is auf ein einfamilien Haus bezogen wo ich halt nur gerade mit meinem Zimmer in der oberen Etage bin und eigentlich nur mit meinen Eltern tausche um Lan zu nutzen ^^ und dan halt jz das von meinem Vater . Aber danke aufjedenfall!


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2014)

Dann würde ich DLAN auf jeden Fall mal antesten. So sparst Du Dir höchstwahrscheinlich einen Umzug innerhalb Eures Hauses.


----------



## azzih (20. Dezember 2014)

Nein Lan ist erheblich schneller und imo auch das zuverlässigste. Nachteil halt der Kabelmüll den man oft umständlich verlegen muss wenn keine Leerrohre in den Wänden verbaut wurden. Je nach Hausverkabelung schafft nämlich Dlan keine wirklich hohen Transferrraten. Mein 500 Mbit Dlan kommt über ein Stockwerk nicht über ca. 37 mbits (hab 50k internet) und das obwohl das Haus nur etwas über  20 Jahre alt ist.

Gibt neuerdings auch die Dlan 1200+ Adapter, die sollen nochmal ne ordentliche verbesserung bringen.


----------



## Crush182 (20. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum hast Du die Adapter denn "begrenzt"?



Weil ich nicht mehr brauche und es (laut der avm Software) etwas an Strom spart 
....Ob das nu stimmt oder nicht, kann ich natürlich nicht nachprüfen, aber warum sollte ich es nicht tun, wenn die Chance auf Stromsparen besteht^^ 


Edit:


azzih schrieb:


> Nein Lan ist erheblich schneller und imo auch das zuverlässigste.


Nu red dem TE doch nicht einfach stumpf das Gegenteil ein 

Ich würde eher sagen, du hast Pech mit der Hausverkabelung :/ (Bei mir sind z.B. theoretisch ~140-150 Mbit/s drin).
Aber das "ausprobieren" am besten ist, wurde hier ja bereits mehrmals erwähnt


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2014)

azzih schrieb:


> Je nach Hausverkabelung schafft nämlich Dlan keine wirklich hohen Transferrraten. Mein 500 Mbit Dlan kommt über ein Stockwerk nicht über ca. 37 mbits (hab 50k internet) und das obwohl das Haus nur etwas über  20 Jahre alt ist.



Darum sollte man es auch ausprobieren.  Bei mir sind 100Mbit/s wie gesagt kein Problem.



Crush182 schrieb:


> Weil ich nicht mehr brauche und es (laut der avm Software) etwas an Strom spart
> ....Ob das nu stimmt oder nicht, kann ich natürlich nicht nachprüfen, aber warum sollte ich es nicht tun, wenn die Chance auf Stromsparen besteht^^



Ah ok, das meinst Du. Ja, das kann unter Umständen sinnvoll sein.


----------



## WitcherFanboy (20. Dezember 2014)

@keinnick Umziehen werde ich so oder so ^^nur mein Vater will die Fugen im Flur ned aufmachen um dort das kael durch zu verlegen ^^


----------



## xSunshin3x (20. Dezember 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Nu red dem TE doch nicht einfach stumpf das Gegenteil ein


azzih hat mit seiner Aussage halt Recht. Mit gescheitem LAN-Kabel kommt man nun mal auf Gigabit-Geschwindigkeiten.  Für's Internet nutzt das in diesem Fall dann aber doch recht wenig.
Und zuverlässiger ist es auch..


back2topic:
Besteht denn die Möglichkeit, ein Patchkabel auf Putz zu verlegen? Dann braucht ihr keine Böden/Wände aufreißen


----------



## WitcherFanboy (20. Dezember 2014)

@xSunshin3x wäre schon längst auch ohne umziehen aber naja meine Mum hat es ned so mit kabeln ^^


----------



## xSunshin3x (20. Dezember 2014)

Nunja, für DLAN benötigst du trotzdem zwei (wenn auch eher kurze) Kabel 

Es gibt auch sehr flache Kabel (http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71gGOyXjjeL._SL1500_.jpg), welche man hinter die Sockelleisten oder unter Teppiche verlegen kann. 
Oder per Kabelklemmen mit Nagel oder Kabelkanälen an der Wand befestigen. Ist dann auch relativ unauffällig.

Falls das halt gar nicht geht, dann kannst du es ja testweise doch erstmal mit DLAN versuchen. Vielleicht ist das für dich ausreichend


----------



## WitcherFanboy (20. Dezember 2014)

@xSunshin3x
Ne das is auch keine Option für Mutti ^^ ja Dlan wäre halt oke für sie weil das dan noch alles hinter einem schrank is ^^ 
ja , werde wohl dlan austesten müssen , danke aufjedenfall!


----------

